# Preseason Game 3 vs. the Knicks



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

let the new era in beantown, USA begin!!!


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

For some inexplicable reason, they aren't showing this on MSG tonight. What's going on there?


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

damn bosses just got in cant watch it now  lol

nice to see out to an early, solid lead though 45-30


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Blowing the Knicks out completely, shooting ~60% from the floor, and holding them to 48 points with only 8 minutes left in the game.

:lol: :yay:


----------



## Samael (Sep 1, 2005)

This game is an absolute and total destruction of the Knicks offense.
17-72 shooting with 7 mins left.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/boxscore?gid=2007101702

101 - 61

40 point blowout on a div rival, nice

Stats of note:

Pierce 22 points, 7/8 frp, the field
Pruitt 13 points, 4 assists
NY FG's .259
Boston also shot 70% from 3

:cheers:


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

Looks like Pierce and Allen could've really made this filthy had they kept shooting. Pierce 22 points on 8 shots. Damn. 

Pruitt's stats look good... how'd he do out there?


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

P-Dub34 said:


> Looks like Pierce and Allen could've really made this filthy had they kept shooting. Pierce 22 points on 8 shots. Damn.
> 
> Pruitt's stats look good... how'd he do out there?


Couldnt watch it unfortunately, at work so just had to keep an eye on the boxscores... but he did it in limited minutes and from all reports did really well.

for those who missed it we can pretty much sum the game up in one photo:


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Just got back [$19 balcony seats...why not?]. Initial thoughts: Pruitt is nasty. Rondo was erratic. House cannot dribble.


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

Loving this season already. Been a long time.


----------



## mrsister (Sep 9, 2002)

If this is any indication of things to come, this team is going to be scary. Obviously, they can't do that every night, but it's awesome having so many weapons. Everybody's job is so much easier. KG creates opportunities just by his presence. I love it. I was pleased with the bench, too. The Celtics outscored the Knicks in every quarter, even when the big three weren't playing. Leon Powe continues to impress me. 8 points, 7 rebounds, a steal, and a block in under 12 minutes, and he had to guard Curry and Randolph. That guy just gives his all no matter what they ask him to do. 

Pierce was friggin' amazing in every aspect of the game. If you looked at the box score, you would assume he played a whole game and not sat out the entire fourth. He wasn't selfish or forced the issue. He just went with the flow of things. I know this is only the preseason, but you can just see things happening on the floor that would never have happened in the past years. If this is how they play after 3 games, I can only imagine how they'll play after half a season together.


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

By the way - and I know it's not popular to state this - but Scabs played a very nice game. He had 5 and 5, with two assists and a block in 19 minutes. He was all over the place on offense, constantly setting picks and rolling to the hoop, a couple times he pick and popped which resulted in one of his open J's. He looks like a much better shooter when he sets his feet and squares up...I think the reason why he's been able to do that is he is no longer trying to create his shot, he's simply letting the other guys work their magic and he makes the best of his opportunities. His block was on Marbury was a great example of his help defense. Rondo let Marbury go straight to the rim, while cutting off his backside, and Scal just showed up out of nowhere to block Marbury's reverse lay up. On a vet team like we now have, Scabs is going to be an asset.

Powe continues to impress me. That is one hardworking kid.

Davis looks to be a much much better passer than I knew, and he's going to be able to score in this league.


----------



## mrsister (Sep 9, 2002)

Scabs did play well. He is what he is - a role player - and when he plays like a role player, he's an asset. He knows the game of basketball, and if he plays within his abilities, he can help the team a lot. He had to do too much in the past that he wasn't really capable of doing because we didn't have anyone with experience outside of Pierce. Now we've got plenty of guys with experience, so he can go back to doing what he does best.


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

Guys - I'm yet to see Pruitt aside from some limited SL action. What's his game like? I won't be watching the games until the season starts.

Also - does it seem like Pierce destroys the Knicks every year? Was it '05 that he had that filthy opener at MSG and dropped like 35?


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

to go back farther than that i rememeber being at a celts-knicks game back in 2000 i believe where pierce torched them for 40-something...the knicks have no d at all i think i could score 20 against them


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Causeway said:


> By the way - and I know it's not popular to state this - but Scabs played a very nice game. He had 5 and 5, with two assists and a block in 19 minutes. He was all over the place on offense, constantly setting picks and rolling to the hoop, a couple times he pick and popped which resulted in one of his open J's. He looks like a much better shooter when he sets his feet and squares up...I think the reason why he's been able to do that is he is no longer trying to create his shot, he's simply letting the other guys work their magic and he makes the best of his opportunities. His block was on Marbury was a great example of his help defense. Rondo let Marbury go straight to the rim, while cutting off his backside, and Scal just showed up out of nowhere to block Marbury's reverse lay up. On a vet team like we now have, Scabs is going to be an asset.
> 
> Powe continues to impress me. That is one hardworking kid.
> 
> Davis looks to be a much much better passer than I knew, and he's going to be able to score in this league.


Everytime he touched the ball this guy sitting next to me would boo, but yeah, he had a decent game. He sort of tries to force his passes though, often trying to find the guy cutting towards the basket, leading to near turnovers. He had a nice three and his block was good, but he needs to calm down on offense rather than trying to do too much.


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

He's not a fan favorite - but I really don't think it's his fault. Too much was expected of him. He'll do fine with this current squad.


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

I don't think it was unrealistic expectations so much as it's the money he's getting that makes fans resent him.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

P-Dub34 said:


> I don't think it was unrealistic expectations so much as it's the money he's getting that makes fans resent him.


Actually, I think ultimately it was the fact that fans watched other teams sign much better players for just a little more money, and the Celtics signed a Waltah replacement instead. Replace Mr. Moobs with Count Pachulia (for spacing) and the Celtics are title favourites. The signing actually looks worse in retrospect. He's only "fine" in the sense that the Celtics finally have seven or eight better players and he should be doing nothing more than defending and setting picks.


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

P-Dub34 said:


> I don't think it was unrealistic expectations so much as it's the money he's getting that makes fans resent him.


Same point. He was the same player before he arrived as he was when he got here. Only difference was his contract. Not his fault he was overpaid. So the expectations - based on the contact - were too high.



ehmunro said:


> He's only "fine" in the sense that the Celtics finally have seven or eight better players and he should be doing nothing more than defending and setting picks.


A guy like Scabs on a team of vets - as I stated - is an asset.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

Causeway said:


> Same point. He was the same player before he arrived as he was when he got here.


yes...you are correct...but...





> A guy like Scabs on a team of vets - as I stated - is an asset.



again you are correct...the problem is what the hell was the point of signing him when our average team age was 19??? hes been useless the last couple of years...had he signed this preseason i think we would all understand the reasoning...because as you stated hes an asset on a vet team...on a rookie team hes worthless making the original signing just plain dumb


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

The problem is that they could really use one of those better players now. With Count Pachulia to anchor a defender in the post Garnett, Pierce, and Allen would have even more room to operate. I guess the best you can say is that Scalabrine's no longer a liability, but right now the Celtics are height challenged and Scalabrine doesn't really change that.


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

I think we are in pretty damn good shape. Every team could be better. Yes we could replace Scabs we someone better. Same with other players. Not sure what the point is there.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

He may be over-paid, but on a team loaded with 3 stars he is definately going to be useful all season... he has experience, a decent bball iq and will now (hopefully) know his role on this team.
at least you know what you will get from him every night, where as the rookies and young guys like powe and davis could well be on or off on any given night.


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

Exactly Avalanche.


----------

